# Looking to start up a project in Edmonton, bass + 2nd guitar player needed



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm 32, drummer is 26, so in that age range is preferred. Here's a couple examples of my playing (I'm new to recording seriously, so my apologies for mix problems!)


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fseana83%2Fil-gorilla-blanco


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fseana83%2Fvoidizms

Edit: some pumping stuff might make it in there too


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fseana83%2Fget-your-ass-to-mars


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Good luck with the project, Sean!

Maybe this isn't the road you're looking to head down with this project but this one is still my fav:


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fseana83%2Fcarrot-stew


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

johnnyshaka said:


> Good luck with the project, Sean!
> 
> Maybe this isn't the road you're looking to head down with this project but this one is still my fav:
> 
> ...


Thanks John. My drummer agrees with you so you never know!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Love the tunes!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm a decade too old and three hours too south.


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Still looking!


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fseana83%2Fyoure-weird-and-i-like-it


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's a less weird more straight ahead rock tune. Thanks for the like's and comments so far, maybe one day this will be played live.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fseana83%2Fsee-you-at-the-party-richter


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

exhausted said:


> I'm a decade too old and three hours too south.


In the same boat my friend. BTW, I really like his style...I love meshing synth & ambient sounds with funky fuzz.


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Gavz said:


> In the same boat my friend. BTW, I really like his style...I love meshing synth & ambient sounds with funky fuzz.



Thank you! Kinda fell into the synth stuff by accident, it's really grown on me past few months.

Here's some nerd rock:


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fseana83%2Fnerd-slap


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, finally found a bassist then drummer decides to get up and move to Vancouver! Anyways, still looking for whatever at this point. Here's a new track, bass driven psychedelic


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fseana83%2Fcosmicvintage


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Good luck with the project, Sean!
> 
> Maybe this isn't the road you're looking to head down with this project but this one is still my fav:
> 
> ...


killer tune/tone


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I've been working on upping my recording game lately!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I like your stuff soulrebel
My son is returning to Edmonton from Toronto Sept. 1st, He's an excellent guitar player and keyboardist, and he's very much into recording. 28 years old, might be a good fit if you are still looking by that time.
His thing is blues, jazz and indie rock.


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm always looking for something plus I back up a couple artists, we could always use keys. Or jamming/networking is good too, tell him to hit me up when he's ready!


----------

